
Show HN: MovieDebate, discover and discuss thought-provoking movies - wnm
https://moviedebate.org/
======
wnm
I build this because I want a place on the internet that celebrates lesser-
known, but interesting, thought-provoking movies. Big budget blockbusters are
fine (I watch them too), but thats not really why I fell in love with movies.

Also since imdb shut down its discussion boards, maybe there is a need for a
new place to discuss movies?

